
Show HN: Hekla for Hacker News - solidr53
https://github.com/birkir/hekla
======
solidr53
Op here

What you are looking at is a Hacker News client inspired by the Apollo client
for Reddit. It's built with React Native for iOS and Android.

There have been recent statements from big companies, like Airbnb, about
phasing out react native because it doesn't play nicely with their native
codebase. The feedback I've seen is all based on the misunderstanding that
React Native and native isn't a good fit. I wanted to demonstrate that this
not the case, and that, if an app is built from a react native first approach,
it will not just work, but work very well.

The codebase is in TypeScript, Native Navigation, Firebase for API, mobx-
state-tree for app state, Code Push for OTA updates, Sentry for error tracking
and CSS Modules with Stylus for styling.

I'd love to get some feedback, I've been building this on weekends for the
last month or so. I can answer questions about the app or React Native in
general.

~~~
brennebeck
iOS user. I think this just became my default iOS hn app. The compact view
with previews is great. Overall the organization seems solid and UX is
intuitive. Liking what I see thus far. Thanks.

